# The Weston   WX-7



## smithdan

Probably the most handsome of the cheesy plastic SLR fakes circulating in the 70's and 80's.  Anybody remember the free one with TIME printed on it given away with a Time Mag subscription?  Nothing was spared to make this one look and feel like the real thing right down to the "threaded"  hole in the shutter button that goes nowhere.


   

Dead giveaway is the viewfinder..           The "Optical" lens (whatever the bleep that means)...
 

...and the nifty not quite focal plane shutter.



The hopes of finding a working one of these is remote as they were so poorly built that they most likely broke before the first roll was shot.  Chances of finding one at all is as slim, as most hit the garbage and never made it to the back of the sock drawer.

Exploratory surgery revealed the source of the rattle.  Note one, of probably three lumps of metal used to add weight.


I hope to repair this one enough to shoot at least a few frames,  the broken part is the link between the wind lever, the shutter tensioner and the takeup spool.


----------



## cgw

See these and other subspecies at photo swap meets around Toronto, usually sold as jokes but sometimes(disturbingly)as a "collectible" at troubling prices. Don't these squirt water, too?


----------



## smithdan

Some do!  This one would probably dissolve.   For me it's "collectable" because of what it is, a representative of this type of camera, but pricewise around $1 is about right.
Fun for me is not the possession but coaxing a picture out of the thing.

Check out the manual for it over on Mike's site.  It's written so legit that it's worth a chuckle.


----------



## dxqcanada

AHH, what mount does it use ? Can I put a EF 400mm f/2.8 on it ?

Uhgg, I remember those things. There where lots of those around back in the days.
You are actually going to "repair" it ?
FYI, don't take the lead weight out or the image will come out crooked.


----------



## smithdan

dxqcanada said:


> AHH, what mount does it use ? Can I put a EF 400mm f/2.8 on it ?
> 
> Uhgg, I remember those things. There where lots of those around back in the days.
> You are actually going to "repair" it ?
> FYI, don't take the lead weight out or the image will come out crooked.



Uses the hot melt glue mount - maybe, but use some twist ties too.

..Just enough to get a picture or two out of it, then up on the weird shelf.  wonder how many folks got taken with these...      and if any image comes out at all it will be a miracle.


----------



## dxqcanada

When I was working in the olden Photolab days, I do remember many customers coming in with those cameras asking how to take the film out (to get developed/printed).


----------



## compur

Hack off lens and use as pinhole camera?


----------



## dxqcanada

I think there was a matching flash for that thing (cause you really need a lot of light with that plastic lens)


----------



## Derrel

I LOVE the pot metal chunk inside as a weight-adding device! lolz! I see these junkers now and again at Goodwill stores.


----------



## compur

In the same league as this so-called "Canon":


----------



## smithdan

A beauty!  Really pushing legalities by calling this Canon and with using almost the same d1stintive  font.


----------



## Derrel

Ohhhhhh...that enviable FOCUSFREE OPTICAL LENS on that Canon! Jealous!


----------



## Buckster

I see these plastic faux-SLRs a lot in second hand shops for real cheap, but never even thought to pick any up, even though I collect all sorts of cameras.  I guess I should get a few, just for giggles.


----------



## compur

Here is an article on hacking these types of cameras:
Upgrade Your Time Magazine Promotional Camera


----------



## smithdan

Buckster said:


> I see these plastic faux-SLRs a lot in second hand shops for real cheap, but never even thought to pick any up, even though I collect all sorts of cameras.  I guess I should get a few, just for giggles.



Exactamundo  Buck,  they're representative of that type of camera,  like those minitures from  Crystar sold off the back page of comic books in the 50's.  Had one, didn't work either.


----------

